# Beretta Pistol



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a friend bring me any old Beretta pistol. Model 1934 ?I think. Any way the barrel has something in it, not a solid plag but some kind of plug no doubt. I ran the numbers on Beretta web site. He got it in a box of stuff that he bought, maybe an estate sell or something. I thought it probably had been modified to shoot blanks for movies or re-enactments or something. Anyway does anyone know where I might find a barrel for a gun like that. I have tryed ebay several times with no luck. I know this gun came in two calibers, and I am pretty sure that this is a .380. It says 9m corto? on the side. Any info would help. Just a little project I would like to restore if possible.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 6, 2008)

*Update*

Got the pistol out of the safe today to take pics and a little closer look. On the left hand side of the slide it says P.BERETTA - CAL 9 CORTO Mo 1934 BREVET. under that GARDONE V.T. 1944 XVI on the right hand side CMC  NO     C4427 I checked all these numbers online before and came to the conclusion that the original gun was a .380 Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is a cleaning jag or something?  It sound like something got stuck in the barrel.  I don't see somebody blocking thebarrel like that for blanks, that is a little dangerous.  I do not know of any source for barrels on those.  You might be able to find one in really bad shape and salvage parts.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 6, 2008)

No it is attached to the barrel. I have tryed everything I know to do to get it out. I saw too that the hand grips are supposed to be black. I think I may have found a barrel on a link on another thread. Just need to make sure of the caliber. They came in .380 and .32. I have a little more reasearch to do. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 6, 2008)

CAL 9 CORTO means "short" in Spanish, which is a 380(US Designation).  If it was a 32 it would be marked 7.65MM which is .32 in the US.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Dawg I thought that is what I came up with before when I found it online. I just could not remember where I read it.


----------



## VHinch (Feb 6, 2008)

Given the condition shown in the pics, I would recommend you have a gunsmith check the gun out thoroughly before I would even consider firing.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 7, 2008)

A 12ton press will push that plug right out. Theres a way to do it with a vise and copper rod too. But I would carefully push it by inserting the copper rod from the muzzle and push towards the breech.

You could also heat the barrel a little (which causes it to expand a hair) and push.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2008)

you can send it to me and I'll remove the plug for you.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Any reason why the plug is in there? Seems kind of dangerous to me.


----------



## soopadoopa (Feb 17, 2008)

If you'd like to sell it send me a PM.


----------

